# Leveling The Trailer



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious on how to level our 32BHDS and not have it shake while walking around inside it. I have it leveled off with blocks under the scissor jacks but it still wiggles. Any one have some ideas??


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Trish said:


> Just curious on how to level our 32BHDS and not have it shake while walking around inside it. I have it leveled off with blocks under the scissor jacks but it still wiggles. Any one have some ideas??


Buy some wedge's that go between the tires on each side...If you look on mods,,someone has some that they have made I followed directions and made some myself
Stephanie


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Or you could buy one (or two) of these.Bal Tire Chock We use one on just one side and there is a big difference in trailer movement. Good luck.

Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wheel chocks will help on front to back rocking. Extra stabilizers near the axles will help isolate the suspension and frame flex.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Or you could buy one (or two) of these.Bal Tire Chock We use one on just one side and there is a big difference in trailer movement. Good luck.


You'll never get it perfectly still, since your trailer is on a suspension, but I use two Bal Tire Chocks, one on each side, that probably reduces any movement as much as possible.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

I've always wondered - do the Bal chocks harm the tires at all?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

go6car said:


> I've always wondered - do the Bal chocks harm the tires at all?


I've been using them for awhile and tighten up on them snug - never had any issues.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

go6car said:


> I've always wondered - do the Bal chocks harm the tires at all?


Only when you try and drive with them installed!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

raynardo said:


> Or you could buy one (or two) of these.Bal Tire Chock We use one on just one side and there is a big difference in trailer movement. Good luck.


You'll never get it perfectly still, since your trailer is on a suspension, but I use two Bal Tire Chocks, one on each side, that probably reduces any movement as much as possible.
[/quote]

X2. I use the BAL Locking Chocks, too. One on each side. And I put a one-foot-long piece of 2X8 board under each stabilizer. I put a little tension on the stabilizer screw and then just a little "tweak" past that. (Stop when you begin to see the trailer frame move up.) Our trailer is fairly solid like that.

If someone turns over in bed on one end, the folks at the other end are gonna feel it. It's just the nature of the beast. You will never eliminate it all - short of removing the undercarriage and putting it on top of a cement foundation.

You'll get used to it.

Mike


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have found the king pin stabilizer on the fifth wheel hitch, the jacks in the back, and wheel chocks still gave me movement. the best thing is the small Aluminum Stack Jacks i use leveling blocks to raise the height and the put one on each side of the frame in the middle of the trailer i also put a pair under the sides of the stairs to keep the downward motion on the steps from walking from rocking the trailer.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I use my elec. tongue jack to first drop the front 1/2 bubble low, then I plant the rear stabilizers on blocks, then I raise the front up about 1/2 a bubble high with the elec tongue jack, then I drop the front stabilizers onto blocks, then I drop the front with the Elec tongue jack to level: if I can't get level, I then tweek down the front stabilizers a little. She sits rock solid. 
An if she's a rockin' don't come knockin'








Eric


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

I use these http://www.rotochok.com/ They are a little pricey but work great. Similar idea to the bal wheel chok. You can pad lock them so it's kind of like an anti theft device when storing the camper


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

jozway said:


> I've always wondered - do the Bal chocks harm the tires at all?


Only when you try and drive with them installed!!








[/quote]

Nope. That will destroy the chock but the tires are fine. Uh... that's what I _heard_ anyway.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

BoaterDan said:


> I've always wondered - do the Bal chocks harm the tires at all?


Only when you try and drive with them installed!!








[/quote]

Nope. That will destroy the chock but the tires are fine. Uh... that's what I _heard_ anyway.








[/quote]

Not saying it will harm anything but i had some concerns about hurting/bending the axels. i imagine that these typ of chocks put stress outward on the axels when they are more designed for weight to be applied downward. Could this cause problems?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bama29fan said:


> I've always wondered - do the Bal chocks harm the tires at all?


Only when you try and drive with them installed!!








[/quote]

Nope. That will destroy the chock but the tires are fine. Uh... that's what I _heard_ anyway.








[/quote]

Not saying it will harm anything but i had some concerns about hurting/bending the axels. i imagine that these typ of chocks put stress outward on the axels when they are more designed for weight to be applied downward. Could this cause problems?
[/quote]

I've looked at that, and how it would almost want to push the axle along the leaf spring (Sortof like Camper Andy's recent experience







). However, then I realized that despite how much I crank on it, I'll never reach the loading I did when I caught the curb coming into a gas station this summer with the rear wheels.







Now, if the axles held for that then they aren't moving with a little chock.

Now as for leaving them in the tires, I would suggest painting them yellow, but then again, it didn't stop me with those yellow plastic wheel chocks.....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I've looked at that, and how it would almost want to push the axle along the leaf spring (Sortof like Camper Andy's recent experience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Only by extensive and expensive testing can we know for sure, but I'd have to think that the 50 pounds or so of pressure I'm putting on laterally is insignificant compared to the thousands of pounds of trailer sitting on them. And as Nathan says there is going to be all kinds of unusual forces applied to those axles just from normal use. Isn't there the same lateral forces when braking, for example?

Those chocks works by "binding" in between the tires so they can't spin relative to each other. It doesn't really take a lot of pressure.


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Wheel chocks will help on front to back rocking. Extra stabilizers near the axles will help isolate the suspension and frame flex.


I have the 'too much motion' problem as well, I was going to try the BAL stabilizer arms but I like the idea of an extra set of scissor jacks near the centre of the trailer. I'm going to look into this!

Thanks for the idea Nathan!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

OK, somebody explain this to me. How do scissor jacks stabilize the trailer against rocking? They attach to the trailer and the ground at single points of contact, and I would think therefore can't possibly have much to do with lateral motion at the point of contact with the trailer (i.e. the trailer moving horizontally). They'll stop it from "rolling", but not from "sliding".

Where am I wrong?


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> OK, somebody explain this to me. How do scissor jacks stabilize the trailer against rocking? They attach to the trailer and the ground at single points of contact, and I would think therefore can't possibly have much to do with lateral motion at the point of contact with the trailer (i.e. the trailer moving horizontally). They'll stop it from "rolling", but not from "sliding".
> 
> Where am I wrong?


I bolted a set of BAL scissor jacks right behind the tires. 
After leveling with 2x6's under the tires I use the BAL jacks to raise everything by 1/2" to 1". Just enough to take some of the load off the springs. It stops the squishy feeling I get when stepping into the OB. By lifting the TT a little, the jack take the load that the suspension system was designed to let move. BTW, be careful with scissor jacks mounted at the corners. Everything needs to even so you don't "twist" the TT by accident.

Next, the BAL chocks between the tires takes out the wheel roll. Lastly, the factory jacks seem to help when more than one person is in the TT.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

has anyone tried anything like the Eliminator Strut? --> Link


----------

